# Problem: Canon Digital Rebel EOS (DS6041)



## keijung (May 23, 2011)

Just for photo reference, this is the exact camera I have.









It's the Canon Digital Rebel EOS, super old as you can see. The problem is that I was just taking photos by myself and all of a sudden when I sent to preview the last photo I took, it was all black. The entire photo was black. It was on automatic focus, exposure time,ISO, EVERYTHING was automatic and the photos previous were perfectly fine. It was on the forced flash off setting when I was taking the photos. I took the battery out, put it back in, changed what setting it was on, made sure the lense was snapped on- everything and still I could not view the photo previous nor could I see any other photos I took. 
However when I do take the photos, the camera is still working on the automatic settings. The problem is the photos aren't showing up.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

-Lauren


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

can you see the pictures if you take the card out and put it in a reader?

might be the lcd went bad.


----------



## keijung (May 23, 2011)

No, the card is one of those big, 1.5 inch long ones and I can't even see some of the photos on my computer. Like photos I took previous to when the problem started show up, but none after.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Is it a removeable card?
Does anything show on the lcd?
Is it a common Compact Flash card that this site says will work in that camera?
*http://www.1st-digitalcamera.com/canon-ds6041/*


----------



## keijung (May 23, 2011)

The card works on the camera. I can see everything in the LCD sceen, but every photo I've taken after the problem started won't show up. I can view settings, previous photos, etc, but not the new ones. It's the camera didn't even register the colors or lighting or anything. They're just black.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

The mirror inside may have crashed. This is common on Canon DSLRs.
A friend of mine just had this happen to his 5D.

You'll have to send it in to Canon.


----------



## JAbbott (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd take it by a professional camera store. They can probably give you an instant answer. 

Since you have an interchangeable lens setup a new body should run pretty cheap these days. You can probably get a XS for around 300-400.


----------



## godsangel76 (Jun 3, 2011)

hi my acer laptop monitor is showing a white screen, i can only see when i hook up the laptop to another monitor


----------



## Tigi (Jan 7, 2010)

godsangel76 said:


> hi my acer laptop monitor is showing a white screen, i can only see when i hook up the laptop to another monitor


 :down: Off topic. 
p.s Its broken send it to Acer for repair.


----------

